# Put THAT in Your Pork and Smoke It! Carnitas



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, I'm gonna smoke a pork butt today, but it ain't properly barbecue in the East Coast sense. I marinaded the 7lber in a Chiles, Lime, & Ginger marinade overnight. Just rubbed it with Salt, Pepper, Cumin, Chili Powder, Paprika, and Garlic Powder and am about to put it in some smoke on Weber Smokey Mountain. I may braise it in some onions, serranos, tomato sauce, and apple cider vinegar after 4-5 hours, or I may just let it cook all the way through. I've not yet decided.


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm also gonna smoke a Poblano Serrano Chile Sauce for some added flavor and moisture (and a little heat).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> (and a little heat)


A little?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> A little?


There're only 8 serranos there. The Poblanos really don't matter much in the Scoville sense. Perhaps it'll be hotter to most than it is to me.


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

Sauce is ready. Will let it sit & set in the fridge over night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks good. Have you tried leaving the garlic cloves unpeeled? The skin would burn or darken but the garlic maybe not get too tough or burnt? or as much.


----------



## Cymro (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum, yum! I have just given my wife a row in not keeping up with you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Looks good. Have you tried leaving the garlic cloves unpeeled? The skin would burn or darken but the garlic maybe not get too tough or burnt? or as much.


This is only the 2nd time I've smoked any garlic (I think), but I will certainly keep that in mind next time, as it makes much better sense. That said, the garlic still pureed well enough (as far as I can tell).


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

Out for a foil-wrap and a spritz, then back into the smoker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

Rested and pulled.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 7, 2017)

No pues guao, pariente!


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

Google translate did not help me with that one.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Google translate did not help me with that one.


Ask your Mexican friends.


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Ask your Mexican friends.


Good thing this ain't a church service, Brother, or you'd be reproved for speaking in a tongue without an interpreter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Good thing this ain't a church service, Brother, or you'd be reproved for speaking in a tongue without an interpreter.


I've spent the last five years or so working in an industrial setting among Hispanic immigrants, and I've picked up a good many of their colloquialisms. "No pues guao" is a meaningless expression, equivalent to "Oh, wow!" "Pariente" means "relative," but is used for close friends colloquially (kind of like how Americans might call each other brothers or cuz'es--is that the proper way to pluralize "cuz?").

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay. Now I'm edified.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Okay. Now I'm edified.


Órale.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 7, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Google translate did not help me with that one.


Heh.

Get these:
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...ds-that-translate-conversations-in-real-time/


----------



## jw (Oct 9, 2017)

Well, I took this to after church fellowship last night, and it was purdy good . . . but the Pastor's wife made a kind of bean soup, and I think it took the cake!


----------



## BGF (Oct 9, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Well, I took this to after church fellowship last night, and it was purdy good . . . but the Pastor's wife made a kind of bean soup, and I think it took the cake!


So, you came in third behind the cake?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 10, 2017)

OK, one of those days where I tried looking this up and got interrupted every time. I guessed your spices correctly and it's on the grill  buen provecho!


----------

